# Salt Lick



## Zaiya (Jul 4, 2013)

So, a while ago, we decided to get smart and save a whole bunch of money by buying a small horse salt lick block and cut it in half for the rabbits.

Well Moss has worn a big indent in his half of the salt lick, but Zaeo refuses to touch his. I have heard two things about salt licks:
1. Salt licks are necessary for the survival of a rabbit! They need a salt lick to get necessary minerals.
2. A salt lick is optional for a rabbit, as it only helps to make the rabbit thirsty so it'll drink more water.

Is it OK that Zaeo doesn't lick his salt block?


----------



## Bonsai (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, everything I have personally read is that rabbits get all the necessary minerals from their pellets that they would get from salt licks. I've never given my rabbits one and they have never seemed to be missing anything. Their coats are smooth and plush, they don't have any problems, and they're happy and healthy. Heidi has been with me nearly 2years now and has never had one. Except for a few oz of extra weight, Heidi is very healthy. So I don't know if I believe salt licks are essential... It might be a nice optional thing to give them but I have personally not read anywhere that they're NEEDED and my buns have never seemed worse for not having it.

So in my opinion, no they don't need one and your Zaeo should be fine if he doesn't lick his salt block.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm not sure but Ash has 3 salt licks and I rarely see him lick his and he's fine.


----------



## hannaroo (Jul 4, 2013)

He'll be fine. You do not need a salt lick if the rabbit is health and the diet healthy


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 4, 2013)

I've read the same as Bonsai -- that pellets provide all the minerals needed. I've never used a salt lick for any of my rabbits. I've also read (but can't seem to find it right now) that not only are salt licks unnecessary, but potentially unhealthy. It might have been on binky bunny that I read that.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 4, 2013)

Salt licks can be dangerous. Rabbits really don't need much salt in their diet and a salt lick does not regulate it at all. A rabbit could do a small lick or work at it for hours. Just like with people, too much salt can cause serious problems. Pellets do have salt in them. 
Mineral stones are the same, too much can lead to imbalances. 

It is best to avoid both salt and mineral stones.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 5, 2013)

OK, so should I remove them, or are they fine?


----------



## Bonsai (Jul 5, 2013)

Based on what others have said, it may be best to remove them. Imbalances in a diet aren't good and I have a grandpa with congestive heart failure linked straight to him having way too much salt his whole life. So I would think it can affect them much in the same manner.  I haven't really researched salt licks, I just remember reading elsewhere that they're not "needed" and the experienced man at the feed store assured me they didn't need one, but never told me of the dangers of having them - I just figured they were one of those "unnecessary treats" that the bunny doesn't need, its just for our peace of mind as owners and to pad the company's pocket.

It makes sense that they can cause an imbalance in diet, however, so I definitely have to put my word in that I would remove them! Better safe than sorry and if the little guys don't need them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 5, 2013)

We put them in when we first got bunnies a decade ago--some used them and some didn't. Currently none of ours have them and they all are doing really good. Might be a good thing to ask a veterinary professional.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 5, 2013)

I guess I'll just remove them, just to be safe.

Thanks!


----------



## foxhound (May 24, 2014)

This post somewhat answered my questions. I got a huge block of mineral trace just because I got agood deal on it. Its not until recently that I've began to notice that my bun has been putting in work on the block. Now I notice it more and Im worried that too much will be bad. Should I just get rid of it? This is what I have ...


----------



## Blue eyes (May 24, 2014)

I would remove it. As earlier posts have mentioned, there is no benefit but there is potential harm. ie, it is unnecessary and potentially harmful


----------



## foxhound (May 24, 2014)

I looked into removing pellets from the diet and read that it would be a good idea to have this to replace the salt that would normally be found in pellets.another part of this purchase was the idea of spoiling the rabbit with goodies but since it can be harmful I think I'll be getting rid of it


----------



## whiskylollipop (May 24, 2014)

A good rabbit pellet brand will have all the nutrients a bunny needs, and no salt lick in the world can replace the full spectrum of nutrition that pellets and greens can provide. Also a bunny's intake of salt licks is unregulated, whereas pellets can be, which is where the potential for harm lies. I would not recommend getting rid of pellets except if you are going to replace it with a good variety of dark leafy greens.

It's awful that pet food companies take advantage of misguided pet owners' wish to pamper their rabbits by selling all sorts of unhealthy treats and "supplements" that rabbits are better off without, I wish that was illegal.


----------



## foxhound (May 24, 2014)

I agree.it sucks having to deal with commercial brand foods for any pet for that matter. Rabbit treats and some toys don't seem healthy or safe at all but its a good thing there's an on line community of people willing to give their two cents in. Even the foods without seeds and other treats seem to be like junk food


----------



## foxhound (May 24, 2014)

Any recommendations for some good quality pellets?


----------



## whiskylollipop (May 24, 2014)

I use Oxbow. It is an expensive brand, but my bunnies do great on it and I have no complaints. Other brands I've heard are good are Manna Pro, Small World, Sherwood Forest, Burgess and Purina Pro/Purina Sho.

Here's a great pellet comparison chart: http://www.therabbithouse.com/diet/rabbit-food-comparison.asp


----------



## foxhound (May 26, 2014)

Thank you so much whisky. That link helped a so I'll be looking for the best deal on those recommendations


----------

